# Angeln auf Sizilien?



## dieter_peter (4. Juli 2004)

hallo liebe angelfreunde!
ich fahre demnächst für 3 wochen nach sizilien es is kein geplanter angelurlaub aber meine rute hab ich immer bei mir (= ich wollte mal fragen ob es in sizilien gute flüsse oder seen gibt wo man sein glück versuchen kann....
ich glaube eher das ich im meer angel vom land aus ... welche köder sollte ich denn da verwenden??? könnt ihr mir ein tipp geben ???  ;+ 

gruss 
dieter_peter  :g


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Sizilien?*

Hey, ich glaub du bist hier falsch, die mods werden den thread schon ins richtige forum verschieben... Das gehört nämlich in "Angeln in Europa"...
KOF!!!


----------



## chris_182 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Sizilien?*

also ich war schonmal angeln in sizilien,allerdings am meer! mein tip ist es mit einer art grundbleimontage aus stabilen materialen zu angeln, die am besten an sandigen stellen ausgeworfen werden und dann langsam in abschnitten von 30 sek eingeholt wird, als köder hatte ich kleine krabben, muscheln... ein einheimischer schenkte mir noch eine art schlickwürmer, die äußerst fängig waren und mir zu einer großen meerbrasse verholfen haben, ansonsten gehen auch garnelen sehr gut! 
ps: viele einheimische stippen dort auch am meer, fangen so viele kleine fische, meist mit patternoster(ähnlich wie beim heringsfischen) zusätlich


----------



## **bass** (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Sizilien?*

es gibt dort sehr viele stipper die mit einfachem brotteig auf meeräschen aus sind,ich würde sowieso dort nur am meer angeln immerhin bist du da nicht sehr weit von afrika weg also kanst du dir denken was da vür fische rumschwimmen vom kleinen nemo über haie bis zur muräne findest du fast alles dort.
kleiner tipp Als köder würde ich kleine lebende meeräschen benutzen oder deren fetzen


----------



## basswalt (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Sizilien?*

hey du glüklicher,
ist ein wunderschönes land. am besten fragst du einen einheimischen vor ort . die geben sicher gerne auskunft. si parla un pocco italiano und sonst können da einige deutsch. war früher eineinhalb jahre da unten. eine schöne erinnerung die ich nicht missen möchte.
also dann schönen urlaub und natürlich ein petri.


----------



## dieter_peter (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Sizilien?*

ja vielen dank für eure antworten! ich werde dann mal mein glück versuchen mit der grundblei montage .... meinst du 200 gramm würden da reichen? (=


----------



## dieter_peter (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Sizilien?*

brauch ich da ne tageskarte oder kontrolieren die da nich so stark??

und ehm ein einfaches laufblei das schwergenug ist reicht doch auch oder


----------

